# Leaky roof problem



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's some sheet rock repair I did this week. They had a roof leak a year ago there was a water bubble in the paint about the size of a softball.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks all brand new again!! I personally hate having to repair anything about sheetrock .


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good man: Got that satin paint looking nice again.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I love repairing sheet rock, maybe I'm weird. I used to like bondo work, I guess it's just the restoration part of it. The cool part is that the house is approx. 3500 sq ft. with a lot of sheet rock work and tons of drawings all over the walls. That child has grown out of that phase. But early next summer I'm gonna get to repaint the whole place minus the bed & bath. The LR and foyer have 20' painted (light brown) ceilings with water damage to. So it's gonna be a fun repaint. I hope it happens sooner. But will post pics whenever it does. Whats weird is right now things are a little slow but in the past week I have had people making plans for next spring/summer. I tell we can do it before winter.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what all did you do to make the repairs? Did you replace the old sheetrock or just patch it? 

I'm always interested in hearing about sheetrock work, since I used to do a lot of it, and no matter how much you know, there's always some little trick you haven't learned yet.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

*My process*

This is what I did on this job not my SOP. The before picture is not how I found the wall. But you all know what water damage looks like. So I peeled away everything that would peel off easily. Then I sanded the area. Then I put a coat of oil primer (Zinnser cover stain). Then I floated with this, I love this stuff, sands out better than anything. I ended up applying three coats of this to achieve perfection. Sanded. After that I had some Prep Rite 200. Used it on the ceiling, had a quart tinted brown for the walls. Spot primed repairs. Spot painted repairs. Painted the entire ceiling (Classic 99 ceiling paint). Then applied 2 coats of Duration Home Satin (SW???? Hop Sack) to the entire room. Then collected a check. I was painting one of the kid's room upstairs, plus I had a porch remodel (repaint & install track system screen) less than a 1/4 mile down the road so I had plenty to do while I was waiting for things to dry, I know there is a lot of down time in my process but I had plenty to keep myself busy. 
http://www.lafarge-na.com/wps/porta...pid+Coat+Low+Dust/Product_Rapid+Coat+Low+Dust


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Never heard of the Lafarge stuff; I'll have to give it a whirl. I just usually use the regular sheetrock joint compound for floating.

Also, Duration is a SW product. I hate Preprite 200 for some reason. I really like Glidden's Gripper products, but don't get to use them outside of my side work. We mostly deal with SW for most commercial work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> Never heard of the Lafarge stuff; I'll have to give it a whirl. I just usually use the regular sheetrock joint compound for floating.
> 
> Also, Duration is a SW product. I hate Preprite 200 for some reason. I really like Glidden's Gripper products, but don't get to use them outside of my side work. We mostly deal with SW for most commercial work.




The LaFarge stuff is at Lowe's. Preprite...yeah its nothing special.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah, that would explain it: Home Depot is closer, and it carries Glidden, so I usually go there. However, Lowes is a way better store, IMHO.

And yeah, Preprite....boo...lol.


----------

